# VOLUME decreased for HD and DD channels?



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hello everyone:

We have a new 42" LCD , brand name LP, flat panel TV.

Problem is that when we change channels for all the HD and DD programs, the volume is soooooo low. We have to raise the level to nearly 90 on the remote.

When we switch back to non-HD or non -HD, the volume is blaring loud.

Does anyone know why this is occuring and what I can do about it?:sigh:

Thanks in advance


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Just bumping


----------

